# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  ЖизньНеЖизнь с Биполярным растройством личности

## КсенияБо

Очередная грустная история человека с неудачной историей жизни. Мне сейчас 30, последние шесть лет живу по циклам-полгода депресии с жесткими суицидальными мыслями, полгода мании с бредовым поведением, мыслями и последствиями. Разрушила сама, ну с помощью биполярки, свою жизнь в 2017, были хорошие отношения с мужчиной, бизнес, деньги. Потеряла все и внешность в придачу, сыпало лицо акне с самой юности, все в шрамах, добавил еще минусов неправильный образ жизни, да и в последний маниакальный эпизод забила все тело татуировками, взяла кредиты(которые полгода отрабатывала) , вела себя вульгарно и вызывающе, возомнила себя звездой, мессией и посланником дьявола/бога, реально мне место в психушке. Год назад была попытка суицида, но духу не хватило, реально я столько дерьма натворила за этот год, что жалею о том что не решилась. Друзей не осталось, смысла жизни я не вижу, свою жизнь я самолично просрала, влачить это жалкое существование психически больной я не хочу, стыдно такой быть. Себя не люблю, любить не умею, чувствительность атрофирована, асоциальна. Не вижу смысла жить еще 30—40 лет, ненавидя себя, это же пытка. У всех семьи, жизнь, радость, а у меня жалкое подобие жизни, с постоянным желанием сдохнуть. Даже когда были деньги, карьера, я была недовольна собой, была в депрессиях, это же БАР. Надеюсь, что у меня найдут рак или смертельную болезнь, чтобы не заканчивать жизнь суицидом, но хрен там, рак и вся эта хрень у тех кто хочет жить. Закон Мерфи, млять.

----------


## June

*КсенияБо*, а таблетками БАР как-нибудь корректируется? Во время маниакального эпизода попить то, что успокаивает, во время депрессивного что-то от депрессии?

----------


## КсенияБо

Корректируется, во время мании нейролептики, но под ними сонное мясо, а внутри то бездна, антидепрессанты в моем случае вызывают появление голосов. Таблетками уже не исправить того, что я натворила в прошлые маниакальные эпизоды. Почти 70% носителей бар совершили или совершат суицид. Это как жить с адами внутри.

----------


## скрепка

ничоси :Smile:

----------


## y4i

У меня тож всё ппц.. я б составил компанию, но я из россии.

----------


## КсенияБо

Жаль. У вас тоже БАР? Интересна ваша история.

----------


## y4i

20 лет назад я подорвался в армии на полигоне. Живу на пенсию. На работу сложно устроиться из-за ограничений, а где могу работать, не берут.
Все это усугубляется еще и Избегающим расстройством личности, которое у меня с детства. Ни друзей, ни семьи, ни жизни. Надоело.

----------


## КсенияБо

Понимаю вас и сочувствую... Нам явно по-пути.

----------


## Wasted

Я вам очень сочувствую. Сам сколько раз мечтал, чтобы у меня нашли рак.

----------


## КсенияБо

Была вот только у врача. Нет у меня рака и не намечается. В семье одни долгожители. Ну что за вселенская несправедливость. Лови биполярку и живи с ней 100 лет.

----------


## КсенияБо

За сочувствие, благодарю. А ваша проблема в чём, что молите о раке?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Может кто-то тоже ищет. Украина. Есть много вариантов. Могу и сама, но с партнером по-беде и печали было бы не так страшно, да и надежнее. Есть вроде бы как безболезненный способ ухода, пишите [email protected], возможно мы ищем друг друга.


 Может быть, может быть. Все от срочности зависит. Есть у меня еще несколько дел....

----------


## Wasted

> Была вот только у врача. Нет у меня рака и не намечается. В семье одни долгожители. Ну что за вселенская несправедливость. Лови биполярку и живи с ней 100 лет.


 
Утонченное издевательство случая: а люди с раком до боли хотят жить.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Может быть, может быть. Все от срочности зависит. Есть у меня еще несколько дел....


 Тут мы как бы сами сроки себе устанавливаем, так что могу и подождать. Пишите на почту, если есть желание.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Ё-моё! Ну что за бред? Как можно мечтать о раке? Вы что, с дуба рухнули? Вы полагаете, что это что-то типа того, что вы заболели, потом легкое недомогание, а потом вы просто заснули и все - finita la comedia?
Вас не смущает, что перед "финишем" вас будут боли адские мучить? Что добрый дядя доктор может не выписать вам рецепт на наркотический анальгетик - потому что его тупо нет или потому что доброго дядю доктора проверит другой добрый дядя, чтобы выяснить на фига доктор направо-налево выписывает морфин?
Вас не смущает, что какое-то (порой, довольно продолжительное) время вы будете только лежать, а ходить будете только под себя?
Если нет, то тогда штудируйте статью "канцерогены" и начинайте поглощать лошадиными дозами соответствующие вещества - результат не заставит себя ждать.

----------


## КсенияБо

Мечта-безболезненно умереть во сне. А заболеть и умереть от рака или смертельной болезни - это утешительнее для родственников, чем позорный суицид. То, какая смерть от рака я видела, сплошные мучения и я за эфтаназию тяжелобольных. Ну а то, что я решаюсь на суицид от биполярки, свидетельство тому, что и мучений от рака я бы тоже не терпела и укоротила их своими или чужими руками. Так что итог один.

----------


## maikl

> Мечта-безболезненно умереть во сне


 Всегда думал, в чем прикол поиска безболезненных способов? Главное чтобы наверняка. А то что будет минуты 3 боли, ну максимум 5 то какая разница? У каждого в жизни наберется поболее болезненых эпизодов. А тут, в последний раз можно и потерпеть.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мечта-безболезненно умереть во сне. А заболеть и умереть от рака или смертельной болезни - это утешительнее для родственников, чем позорный суицид. То, какая смерть от рака я видела, сплошные мучения и я за эфтаназию тяжелобольных. Ну а то, что я решаюсь на суицид от биполярки, свидетельство тому, что и мучений от рака я бы тоже не терпела и укоротила их своими или чужими руками. Так что итог один.


 Ваша решительность и целеустремленность мне положительно нравятся. Даже в названии темы все четко и ясно. Вероятно то, чего мне самому не хватает. Всегда был противником таких путей решения вопроса, но сейчас понимаю, что это из-за вероятно сниженной эмпатии и эгоцентризма и возможно профессионального выгорания. Самое интересное, что к животным порой отношение у нас более гуманное, а на человека наложены кем-то придуманные "табу"и запреты. Да, уходить нужно тоже красиво, на драйве, а не в океане  _овна.

----------


## КсенияБо

Каждый ищет свое, кто-то хочет боли и поджигает себя, кто-то ищет тихий и не мучительный уход. С наверняка, тут печаль, так как болезненно-безболезненно, можно и не уйти в мир иной после падения с большой высоты, дозы медикаментов, которая убъет слона, а вас сделает инвалидом.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> а не в океане  _овна.


 ))) Коллега, я, признаться, поначалу ломал голову над Вашим ником! Мой мозг упорно дорисовывал(-ет) там букву "г" )))
Что, неужели все так хреново?

Да, про профессиональное выгорание - начал замечать у себя его первые симптомы. Сложно нести свет другим, когда начинаешь затухать сам.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Всегда думал, в чем прикол поиска безболезненных способов? Главное чтобы наверняка. А то что будет минуты 3 боли, ну максимум 5 то какая разница? У каждого в жизни наберется поболее болезненых эпизодов. А тут, в последний раз можно и потерпеть.


 Каждый ищет свое, кто-то хочет боли и поджигает себя, кто-то ищет тихий и не мучительный уход. С наверняка, тут печаль, так как болезненно-безболезненно, можно и не уйти в мир иной после падения с большой высоты, дозы медикаментов, которая убъет слона, а вас сделает инвалидом.
Мой любимый (какое совпадение) музыкант Авичи перерезал себе горло осколком стекла, хотя мог бы и уйти более безболезненным методом, видимо хотел Боли.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> ))) Коллега, я, признаться, поначалу ломал голову над Вашим ником! Мой мозг упорно дорисовывал(-ет) там букву "г" )))
> Что, неужели все так хреново?.


 Странные Вы доктора люди）. Столько в моей теме писали и снова знак вопроса? Как думаете, полтора года в печеночной прекоме, с fetorom и туманом в глазах и башке должно быть за***сь? Уж если профильные диагнозы ставить не умеете, хоть закончить достойно давайте возможность людям.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Странные Вы доктора люди)


 Ага, сказал типа сантехник)))




> Как думаете, полтора года в печеночной прекоме, с fetorom и туманом в глазах и башке должно быть за***сь?


 Нет, не зае...сь, конечно. Я ж не говорил, что вышеописанное - зае...сь. Я ж просто спросил: неужели все так плохо. Потому что в моем субъективном понимании совсем плохо - это когда асцит, панцитопения (со всеми вытекающими: анемия, кровотечения, снижение иммунитета) и лежишь в состоянии прострации.
И в таком вот состоянии уйти достойно точно не получится.

Ну, да ладно! Наша песня хороша - начинай сначала. Печеночная прекома/кома откуда, собственно, берутся? Короче, каков патогенез?
Печень не связывает аммиак. Концентрация аммиака повышается, он начинает "давить" на нейроглию - пациент начинает тупить. Отсюда туман, хлопающий тремор и т.д.
Что связывает свободный аммиак? Правильно - LOLA, т.е. Гепа-Мерц. Таким образом, прием LOLA является патогенетическим лечением печеночной комы.

И вот, значит, я задумался... Еще тогда, когда Вы сказали, что Гепа-Мерц ни фига не помогает - ПОЧЕМУ ОН НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ???
Он же связывает аммиак? Связывает. Так в чем тогда проблема? Нет, я не дурак, а совсем наоборот, но я не могу понять, что за х...ня происходит)))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ага, сказал типа сантехник)))
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, не зае...сь, конечно. Я ж не говорил, что вышеописанное - зае...сь. Я ж просто спросил: неужели все так плохо. Потому что в моем субъективном понимании совсем плохо - это когда асцит, панцитопения (со всеми вытекающими: анемия, кровотечения, снижение иммунитета) и лежишь в состоянии прострации.
> И в таком вот состоянии уйти достойно точно не получится.
> 
> Ну, да ладно! Наша песня хороша - начинай сначала. Печеночная прекома/кома откуда, собственно, берутся? Короче, каков патогенез?
> Печень не связывает аммиак. Концентрация аммиака повышается, он начинает "давить" на нейроглию - пациент начинает тупить. Отсюда туман, хлопающий тремор и т.д.
> ...


 Эта песня хороша, начинай сначала. Для LoLa нужен субстрат, в виде более менее функционирующих гепатоцитов, если гепатоциты в атрофии и через печень свистит как через бабушкино сито, а так оно и есть, т.к. при НЦПФ почти каждый портальный тракт содержит парапартальный шунтируюший сосуд, стимулируй-не стимулируй результат один " 0". Второе, аммиачная теория это ведущая но не полностью доказанная теория, т.к. некоторые пациенты в печеночной коме показывают нормальный уровень аммиака （это не я выдумал, это данные отчетов）, поэтому предполагают, что есть и другие вещества, такие как метилмеркаптан, фенолы и т.д. , которые также принимают участие в патогенезе.. 
Простите, что загадили тему!.

----------


## КсенияБо

Мне даже интересно почитать, никакого загаживания темы в этом не вижу.

----------


## КсенияБо

Ваши решительность и целеустремленность мне положительно нравятся. Даже в названии темы все четко и ясно. Вероятно то, чего мне самому не хватает.
Если бы я была действительно решительна, все бы еще завершилось год назад от N2, так что целеустремлённости мне в тот раз не хватило..

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мне даже интересно почитать, никакого загаживания темы в этом не вижу.


 Нет, глупость в этой стране (странах) неискоренима! Вместо того, чтобы учиться, хотя бы на чуих ошибках, доктора в расцвете сил по суицидальным форумам бродят. Диагнозов, которые индусы.......ИНДУСЫ!!!!! М-ля уже больше 50 лет ставят - не ставят! Рассказывают бедным жильберщикам, что повышенный ПРЯМОЙ! билирубин при их заболевании это НОРМА!!! Где, где такое написано???? Какие такие причины приводят к его повышению????

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Для LoLa нужен субстрат, в виде более менее функционирующих гепатоцитов, если гепатоциты в атрофии и через печень свистит как через бабушкино сито, а так оно и есть, т.к. при НЦПФ почти каждый портальный тракт содержит парапартальный шунтируюший сосуд, стимулируй-не стимулируй результат один " 0".


 Вообще-то, да, точно. Убедили. Закрыли дискуссию.




> Второе, аммиачная теория это ведущая но не полностью доказанная теория, т.к. некоторые пациенты в печеночной коме показывают нормальный уровень аммиака （это не я выдумал, это данные отчетов）, поэтому предполагают, что есть и другие вещества, такие как метилмеркаптан, фенолы и т.д. , которые также принимают участие в патогенезе..


 Та не предполагают - они действительны есть. Эти самые индолы, скатолы, меркаптаны, фенолы. Но они второстепенны, "прицепом" идут. А поскольку появляются (не хочу применять слово "вырабатываются") они в кишечнике, то лактулоза помогает - ну, чтоб эвакуация была быстрее.
Короче, закрываем лавочку.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вообще-то, да, точно. Убедили. Закрыли дискуссию.
> 
> 
> 
> Та не предполагают - они действительны есть. Эти самые индолы, скатолы, меркаптаны, фенолы. Но они второстепенны, "прицепом" идут. А поскольку появляются (не хочу применять слово "вырабатываются") они в кишечнике, то лактулоза помогает - ну, чтоб эвакуация была быстрее.
> Короче, закрываем лавочку.


 Разозлился, извините коллега! Просто понял, что Вы ничего не прочитали.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Может быть, может быть. Все от срочности зависит. Есть у меня еще несколько дел....


 Сколько вам нужно времени? И на сколько серьезны ваши намерения? Вы из Украины?

----------


## y4i

> Мечта-безболезненно умереть во сне.


 Это не сложно устроить.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Это не сложно устроить.


 Ага,только ты поспеши, а то вдруг она Океан_овна выберет, видишь. там настрой серьезный у человека. Прямо в лоб спрашивает: "Сколько вам времени нужно?" Так что, не затягивай.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Это не сложно устроить.


 И каким образом? Только с помощью морфина и барбитуратов, которых у нас не купить. Напишите на почту.

----------


## y4i

Не, я в Украину не поеду, пусть они без меня. И у меня еще дело есть не завершенное, на целый год. 
А за год еще мало ли что измениться...

----------


## maikl

КсенияБо, стесняюсь спросить, а вы в какой срок планируете осуществить сиё мероприятие? Намерения у меня серьезные, но вот датах мы наверное расходимся, кхм, как и в способах

----------


## КсенияБо

> КсенияБо, стесняюсь спросить, а вы в какой срок планируете осуществить сиё мероприятие? Намерения у меня серьезные, но вот датах мы наверное расходимся, кхм, как и в способах


 Конкретной даты нет, напишите мне, пожалуйста, на имейл, обсудим все подробнее.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Разозлился, извините коллега! Просто понял, что Вы ничего не прочитали.


 Все нормально. Ваш топик я читал самым внимательным образом. Может, из головы просто вылетело. Извините.
Да и проблем разных куча навалилась.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Все нормально. Ваш топик я читал самым внимательным образом. Может, из головы просто вылетело. Извините.
> Да и проблем разных куча навалилась.


 Да я, собственно, не о топике（ Хрен с ним, с топиком.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Да я, собственно, не о топике（ Хрен с ним, с топиком.


 Вообще-то, если честно, я сразу догадался, что речь не о топике. Но написал про топик) Я понял, что речь о тех ссылках, что Вы мне на мейл кидали.
Да, признаю, что я только на том британском форуме зарегистрировался, бегло начал читать, но потом перестал. А другие статьи не просматривал, потому что проблем навалилось столько, что не до чтения научной литературы сейчас. Вообще.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вообще-то, если честно, я сразу догадался, что речь не о топике. Но написал про топик) Я понял, что речь о тех ссылках, что Вы мне на мейл кидали.
> Да, признаю, что я только на том британском форуме зарегистрировался, бегло начал читать, но потом перестал. А другие статьи не просматривал, потому что проблем навалилось столько, что не до чтения научной литературы сейчас. Вообще.


 Детский сад какой-то, чесслово! 
Удивительно, Вы с "удовольствием" тратите время и пишите длинные посты во многих топиках на всякие общественно-политические темы и не читаете профильную (лично для Вас профильную) литературу, даже если Вам открывают страницу и "водят пальцем" на нужных строчках. А потом искренне удивляетесь, что Вас плохо приняли коллеги, когда проблема коснулась Вас? 
"Нет, я не дурак, а совсем наоборот, но я не могу понять, что за х...ня происходит)))" - Ваша фраза. Как же Вы можете понять, если Вы этого элементарно не знаете? Удивительное творение - человек!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Детский сад какой-то, чесслово! 
> Удивительно, Вы с "удовольствием" тратите время и пишите длинные посты во многих топиках на всякие общественно-политические темы и не читаете профильную (лично для Вас профильную) литературу, даже если Вам открывают страницу и "водят пальцем" на нужных строчках. А потом искренне удивляетесь, что Вас плохо приняли коллеги, когда проблема коснулась Вас? 
> "Нет, я не дурак, а совсем наоборот, но я не могу понять, что за х...ня происходит)))" - Ваша фраза. Как же Вы можете понять, если Вы этого элементарно не знаете? Удивительное творение - человек!


 На то, чтобы написать длинный пост на общественно-политическую тему, много времени не надо. По крайней мере, мне.
А вот на вдумчивое чтение профильной литературы времени нужно много. А у меня его сейчас вообще нет. Я только недавно с большим трудом зарегистрировал право собственности на квартиру.
Вчера я подал полисменам заяву насчет врачей, которые угробили мою мать. Короче, не до чтения медлитературы мне сейчас.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Да, еще забыл. Помните, я Вам писал о своей маленькой проблеме? Вот, я сейчас этой хренью тоже занимаюсь. В институте диагноз подтвердили, сказали давайте резать.
Я уже почти согласился, как вдруг меня осенило. Расширились не глубокие, а подкожные (!) вены того органа, о котором я писал.
Подкожные вены впадают не в vv. testicularis dextra et sinistra, а в v. pudenda interna. С этими мыслями я отправился в Институт Шалимова, т.к. догнал, что тут дело не урологов, а эндоваскулярных хирургов.
Эндоваскулярный хирург посмотрела на это дело и сказала идти к одному профессору на УЗИ. Профессор поглядела и заключила, что имеет место ущемление вены прямой мышцей живота.
Я спросил "Че за фигня, профессор? Как эта вена туда попала?" Профессор говорит, мол, анатомия у вас такая. Я подумал, что профессор что-то не то говорит. Открыл атлас Неттера, начал вспоминать анатомию.
И установил, что проблема не там, а ниже. Сейчас думаю, что делать  - КТ с контрастом или флебограмму. Может, скажете что лучше? v. pudenda interna и v. iliaca interna надо визуализировать

----------


## Dr.Tiger

блин, не флебограмму - ФЛЕБОГРАФИЮ! ***

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Профессор поглядела и заключила, что имеет место ущемление вены прямой мышцей живота.
> Я спросил "Че за фигня, профессор? Как эта вена туда попала?" Профессор говорит, мол, анатомия у вас такая. Я подумал, что профессор что-то не то говорит. Открыл атлас Неттера, начал вспоминать анатомию.
> И установил, что проблема не там, а ниже. Сейчас думаю, что делать  - КТ с контрастом или флебограмму. Может, скажете что лучше? v. pudenda interna и v. iliaca interna надо визуализировать


 А специалисты что советуют? Я думал у них стандарт, вначале МСКТ, чтобы определиться с топикой, а потом уже флебография интраоперационно с флебографическим контролем.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А специалисты что советуют? Я думал у них стандарт, вначале МСКТ, чтобы определиться с топикой, а потом уже флебография интраоперационно с флебографическим контролем.


 А специалист порекомендовала идти по нарастающей - от менее инвазивных методов к более инвазивным, т.е. сначала УЗИ, затем КТ с двухфазным контрастированием.

Я позвонил рентгенологу, на КТ к которому меня направила эндоваскулярный хирург, и спросил увидим ли мы на КТ v. pudenda interna. На что получил довольно часто слышимый мною от врачей ответ - "не знаю".
Машинально я тут же задал ему мой дежурный вопрос на такой ответ - "А кто знает?" В общем, через пару реплик беседа закончилась. 
Вот я теперь и думаю как мне быть. На фига, спрашивается, делать КТ за 3 500 грн ($ 140 - примечание для обитателей Мордора, Бульбостана и других господ, не использующих UAH), если она может ничего не показать?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

С некоторых пор меня почти каждый день посещает мысль о тех беднягах, которые ни фига не разбираются в медицине и со своими болячками ходят по врачам, которые никак не могут определить что с ними не так. Ну, или определяют - только неправильно. Пока в своей болезни сам не разберешься, никто тебя не вылечит. А чтобы разбираться, надо иметь специальные познания в этой сфере.
Короче, порочный круг.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Ппц, как мы (или я?) топик человеку загадили))

----------


## Remarque

> Вот я теперь и думаю как мне быть. На фига, спрашивается, делать КТ за 3 500 грн ($ 140 - примечание для обитателей Мордора, Бульбостана и других господ, не использующих UAH), если она может ничего не показать?


 Забавно читать комменты жителя Укропии. Или Бандерлогии. Как лучше?
Когда там в Куеве очередное факельное шествие поклонников Бандеры намечается?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> А специалист порекомендовала идти по нарастающей - от менее инвазивных методов к более инвазивным, т.е. сначала УЗИ, затем КТ с двухфазным контрастированием.
> 
> Я позвонил рентгенологу, на КТ к которому меня направила эндоваскулярный хирург, и спросил увидим ли мы на КТ v. pudenda interna. На что получил довольно часто слышимый мною от врачей ответ - "не знаю".
> Машинально я тут же задал ему мой дежурный вопрос на такой ответ - "А кто знает?" В общем, через пару реплик беседа закончилась. 
> Вот я теперь и думаю как мне быть. На фига, спрашивается, делать КТ за 3 500 грн ($ 140 - примечание для обитателей Мордора, Бульбостана и других господ, не использующих UAH), если она может ничего не показать?


 Я думал, что доплерометрию уже провели. В книжках и статьях красиво пишут, реально они нифига не видят, особенно если вены небольшие и кровоток слабый. Мне, на вены по передней брюшной стенке, которые пальпируются под пальцами, не один узист сказал, что вероятно это у вас жировики или целлюлит. Ладно, МСКТ вероятно тоже не будет информативна, но думал без "стандарта" они не полезут. Тогда остается флебография. Но возникает вопрос. Может быть ее уже делать в готовности к эндоваскулярному вмешательству, чтобы "зайцев" убивать, если че? Тогда, предварительно нужно это все утрясти с местными "гуру".

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Забавно читать комменты


 Я рад, что поднял вам перед сном настроение.




> Укропии. Или Бандерлогии. Как лучше?


 Да мне пох! Честно! Если душевнобольной заявляет психиатру, что он здоров, это же еще не значит, что он действительно здоров.
Мнение душевнобольного психиатра не интересует. Так что вы тоже можете писать тут то, что пожелаете.




> в Куеве


 Не надо коверкать имя матери городов русских.




> Когда там <...> очередное факельное шествие поклонников Бандеры намечается?


 Я хз. Если желаете поучаствовать, следите за анонсами на сайтах УПА, ОУН, УНА-УНСО. Предполагаю, что на годовщину его рождения - 1 января.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Забавно читать комменты жителя Укропии. Или Бандерлогии. Как лучше?
> Когда там в Куеве очередное факельное шествие поклонников Бандеры намечается?


 Корректное замечание). Не для этого мы здесь собрались, чтобы возвыситься над другими.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я думал, что доплерометрию уже провели.


 Угу, я некорректно выразился. Сделали не УЗИ, а УЗДГ.

Павел, Вы очень верно заметили про небольшие вены и слабый кровоток. Особенно, когда в положении лежа они норовят спасться (хз, правильно ли я написал это слово). Утром после сна я хорошо наблюдаю эту картинку: вену эту ни фига не видно. Стоит некоторое время походить - снова вылезает.

----------


## Remarque

Во время последнего Майдауна Нуланд лично прилетела из Штатов в Кукуев, чтобы накормить голодных укропов своими печеньками. Разве можно себе  такое представить в Штатах, России или любой другой более-менее суверенной стране? По сути, американцы нагло вмешались в украинскую политику, открыто оказав поддержку демонстрантам. Если бы какой-нибудь украинский политик решился бы на что-то подобное в Вашингтоне, то американцы бы его сразу же отпраили за решётку, обвинив во вмешательства в дела суверенного государства. Но на Украине западным политикам всё можно, это же банановая республика.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Вот... А еще я думаю вот про что. Радикальное решение этого варикоза - либо венэктомия (естественно, никто в данном случае её выполнять не будет!), либо эмболизация.
И вот, значит, я думаю - на каком уровне она может быть выполнена? На уровне самой v. pudenda interna или повыше - на уровне v. iliaca interna? И тут подкрадывается самый главный вопрос - каким макаром будет идти венозный отток от дренируемых органов и прорастут ли коллатерали?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Да-да, Вы правы. 
А наполняемость вен, конечно-же зависит от положения тела.
Чувствую, походу, Вам придется сменить специализацию). К концу похождений Вы за пояс заткнете узких спецов в данном вопросе.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Разве можно себе  такое представить в Штатах,


 Это государство свой путь становления демократии прошло. Так что ничего подобного там представлять не надо. Там президентов избирают (а не назначают пожизненно), и интрига на выборах сохраняется до последнего.
Так что не надо "ля-ля".




> Разве можно себе  такое представить в России


 Ну что вы! Как можно такое представить в стране, где даже митинг провести нельзя???




> Если бы какой-нибудь украинский политик решился бы на что-то подобное в Вашингтоне


 Да-да, а еще злобные америкосы хотят отобрать у РФ Сибирь, изнасиловать всех российских женщин и угнать российских мужчин в рабство рубить тростник. Больше смотрите Кисель-ТВ.




> что-то подобное в Вашингтоне


 Да не случится ничего подобного в Вашингтоне: там президентов избирают, максимум на два срока, а не пожизненно, как в некоторых бензоколонках.




> Но на Украине западным политикам всё можно, это же банановая республика.


 Вы бросаетесь определениями, не разбираясь в сути вещей. Банановая республика - это страна третьего (или четвертого) мира, имеющая экспортно ориентированную экономику (основанную, как правило, на монокультуре - бананы, кофе, какао-бобы и т.д.), ПОЛНОСТЬЮ контролируемая другим государством и обычно расположенная в южных широтах.
Украина не подпадает под это определение.

----------


## y4i

> Там президентов избирают (а не назначают пожизненно), и интрига на выборах сохраняется до последнего.


 Президентов не избирают нигде, это просто шоу, видимость выборов. 
Все кандидаты являются представителями правящего класса, выбирай любого. 
Стаду овец, нет никакой разницы, кто из волчьей стаи будет ими управлять. 
Результат всегда один, овец жрут. Кандидатов от овец, к выборам не допускают. Выборов нет. 
Для того, чтобы были выборы, нужна народная партия, с поддержкой от народа и с народными представителями и кандидатами. 
Тогда действительно будут выборы, между двумя противоборствующими сторонами.

----------


## Wasted

y4i, где-то от этих слов гогочет Лукашенко.

----------


## КсенияБо

Ищешь тут партнера по-несчастью, тему печальную создаешь, а политика и сюда вклиниться)) Просто ПЗДЦ.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ищешь тут партнера по-несчастью, тему печальную создаешь, а политика и сюда вклиниться)) Просто ПЗДЦ.


 Ну а что вы хотели? Люди нормально общались, как вдруг сюда приперся Remarque, почитал комменты, заметил моё присутствие и в очередной раз попытался меня поддеть.
Делать человеку нечего, понимаете ли, ищет топики с моими постами, которые загаживает комментами не по существу.

----------


## June

*КсенияБо*, а вы нормотимики не пробовали?

----------


## КсенияБо

> *КсенияБо*, а вы нормотимики не пробовали?


 Пробовала. Я перепробовала много вариантов лечения.

----------


## Dari

Со  мной Ксения Бо

----------


## y4i

Dari .. хотел вам ответить в личку, но там постоянные ошибки и сообщения не отправляются.

----------


## Wasted

Отпишите, плиз, как соберётесь, порадуюсь за вас виртуально.

----------


## tempo

> С некоторых пор меня почти каждый день посещает мысль о тех беднягах, которые ни фига не разбираются в медицине и со своими болячками ходят по врачам, которые никак не могут определить что с ними не так. Ну, или определяют - только неправильно. Пока в своей болезни сам не разберешься, никто тебя не вылечит. А чтобы разбираться, надо иметь специальные познания в этой сфере.
> Короче, порочный круг.


 Я стараюсь даже не думать о том, что своевременная, на самой ранней стадии, хирургия спасла бы, возможно, зрение...

Dr.Tiger, скажите, как по-вашему, существует ли душа? Как нечто реальное?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я стараюсь даже не думать о том, что своевременная, на самой ранней стадии, хирургия спасла бы, возможно, зрение...
> 
> Dr.Tiger, скажите, как по-вашему, существует ли душа? Как нечто реальное?


 Странно. Почему у вас вдруг возник этот вопрос? Почему вы решили задать его именно мне?

На мой взгляд, мысли - это результат электрохимической активности в синапсах между нейронами. Т.е., грубо говоря, между нейронами бегают электроны, возникает ток. Там, где есть ток, есть электромагнитное поле. Электромагнитное поле - это вид материи.
Мы, разумеется, не можем её пощупать, однако это не говорит о том, что её нет. Мы можем её зарегистрировать. *Электромагнитное поле состоит из двух компонентов - электрического и магнитного, которые порождают друг друга.*
Следовательно, на мой взгляд, мысли человека, порождая электромагнитное поле, могут быть считаны и переданы на расстояние - как, например, передаются данные через Вай-Фай или Блютус. Лет 30 назад эти технологии были фантастикой, сейчас же удивить ими можно разве что какого-нибудь тасманийского аборигена. И то не факт))
К чему это я сейчас? К старому, хорошо известному всем утверждению - *мысли материальны.* Сейчас можно вспомнить о телепатии или телекинезе, или просто о том, что, пожалуй, с каждым из нас когда-нибудь бывало такое, что подумаешь (или скажешь) о чем-нибудь - и тут же это произойдет. Тогда говорят "накаркал", "под руку сказал" и т.п. Еще про "дурной глаз" все слышали, что можно кого-нибудь сглазить. Это тоже все от материальности мыслей. Посмотрел человек на что-то/кого-то, подумал о чем-то плохом (или не подумал - просто посмотрел на тот или иной объект без "черных" мыслей)  - и тут с этим чем-то/кем-то что-то нехорошее происходит.
У меня частенько такое в жизни происходит))) Правда. 

Короче, ближе к делу. Психически (ментально, духовно, если хотите) сильные личности, на мой взгляд, могут после смерти оставить после себя некий энергетический сгусток их мыслей, помыслов, стремлений, желаний, который будет блуждать в пространстве.
Поэтому в моём понимании (которое я описал выше) душа наверное существует. Более того, она материальна, а следовательно, может оказывать влияние на окружающий мир.
Как-то так. 

Думаю, лет через 10-20-30 мы будем знать об этом уже наверняка. Если, конечно, доживем.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, лет не 30, а 300 назад людям было проще - никаких электронов, и даже атомы были гипотезой )
А что, если будут найдены более мелкие структуры?
Впрочем, они уже почти физически нащупаны, на том же коллайдере.

Я задал этот вопрос, потому что задал его явному материалисту, которому явно неуютно жить в кожаном мешке.

----------


## Wasted

Если что и есть, то абсолютно точно не электромагнитной природы. Токи,о которых вы говорите, слишком малы, кратковременны, многочисленны и разрозненны, чтобы сформировать какой-то цельный материальный объект. Я думаю о теории струн.

----------


## June

Написанное *Dr.Tiger* не имеет отношения к материализму. Это смесь невежества и терминов.

----------


## June

По поводу *КсенияБо*, я бы порадовался, если бы она нашла способ справиться с болезнью. Понимаю, что ужасно трудно, и не осуждаю за решение прекратить бороться.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Написанное *Dr.Tiger* не имеет отношения к материализму. Это смесь невежества и терминов.


 В чем конкретно, на ваш взгляд, выразилось мое "невежество"? В концептуальном описании э/м поля? Откройте учебник по физике за 8-ой класс, там то же самое написано.
В концептуальном описании природы мысли? Почитайте какую-нибудь книгу по нейрофизиологии. Если вы о телекинезе или телепатии, то я вам скажу, что только баран может оголтело отрицать возможность их существования. Если на данном этапе развития мы не можем научно объяснить существование чего-либо, это вовсе не означает, что это не может существовать в принципе.

----------


## June

> В чем конкретно, на ваш взгляд, выразилось мое "невежество"?


 *Dr.Tiger*, если поймёте физику хотя бы в объёме школьной программы, вы сами сможете ответить на свой вопрос. Если не поймёте, то и отвечать не вижу смысла.

Хороший, мощный трансформатор порождает электромагнитное поле значительно более сильное. После смерти трансформатора оно отделится от его обмоток и будет блуждать в пространстве, гудя частотой 50 Гц.)

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger,
1) являются ли неотъемлемым компонентом человека эти поля?
2) являются ли неотъемлемым компонентом человека ТОЛЬКО ЭТИ поля?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> *Dr.Tiger*, если поймёте физику хотя бы в объёме школьной программы, вы сами сможете ответить на свой вопрос. Если не поймёте, то и отвечать не вижу смысла.
> 
> Хороший, мощный трансформатор порождает электромагнитное поле значительно более сильное. После смерти трансформатора оно отделится от его обмоток и будет блуждать в пространстве, гудя частотой 50 Гц.)


 А не надо сравнивать мозг человека с трансформатором. Принцип работы трансформатора нам (мне в том числе) хорошо известен (и то, что э/м пропадает с прекращением его работы, я тоже знаю), в то время как мозг и процессы, в нем происходящие, изучены далеко не до конца.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger,
> 1) являются ли неотъемлемым компонентом человека эти поля?
> 2) являются ли неотъемлемым компонентом человека ТОЛЬКО ЭТИ поля?


 1) да, однозначно.
2) хз.

----------


## Wasted

Порождаемые каждым микроскопическим синапсовым током поля исчезают вместе с этим током (миллисекунды). Думать нужно глубже.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger,
3) рискну предположить, что ссуществует и ХЗ(ХЗ), и ХЗ(ХЗ(ХЗ))

как говаривал, лёжа в хрустальном гробу, В.И.Ульянов - "атом неисчерпаем".
(впрочем, это он наверняка где-то скоммуниздил... ведь русские все таковы)
 :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

Быть может, эти электроны -
     Миры, где пять материков,
     Искусства, знанья, войны, троны
     И память сорока веков!

     Еще, быть может, каждый атом -
     Вселенная, где сто планет;
     Там всё, что здесь, в объеме сжатом,
     Но также то, чего здесь нет.

     Их меры малы, но все та же
     Их бесконечность, как и здесь;
     Там скорбь и страсть, как здесь, и даже
     Там та же мировая спесь.

     Их мудрецы, свой мир бескрайный
     Поставив центром бытия,
     Спешат проникнуть в искры тайны
     И умствуют, как ныне я;

     А в миг, когда из разрушенья
     Творятся токи новых сил,
     Кричат, в мечтах самовнушенья,
     Что бог свой светоч загасил!

Валерий Брюсов, 1922.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> А не надо сравнивать мозг человека с трансформатором. Принцип работы трансформатора нам (мне в том числе) хорошо известен (и то, что э/м пропадает с прекращением его работы, я тоже знаю), в то время как мозг и процессы, в нем происходящие, изучены далеко не до конца.


 Может хрен с ними, с мозговыми полями. Давайте может печень изучим для начала, а тг отправляем половину пациентов в психушку а другую половину в петлю и продолжаем жить стереотипами средины прошлого века)

----------


## y4i

> Странно. Почему у вас вдруг возник этот вопрос? Почему вы решили задать его именно мне?
> 
> На мой взгляд, мысли - это результат электрохимической активности в синапсах между нейронами. Т.е., грубо говоря, между нейронами бегают электроны, возникает ток. Там, где есть ток, есть электромагнитное поле. Электромагнитное поле - это вид материи.
> Мы, разумеется, не можем её пощупать, однако это не говорит о том, что её нет. Мы можем её зарегистрировать. *Электромагнитное поле состоит из двух компонентов - электрического и магнитного, которые порождают друг друга.*
> Следовательно, на мой взгляд, мысли человека, порождая электромагнитное поле, могут быть считаны и переданы на расстояние - как, например, передаются данные через Вай-Фай или Блютус. Лет 30 назад эти технологии были фантастикой, сейчас же удивить ими можно разве что какого-нибудь тасманийского аборигена. И то не факт))
> К чему это я сейчас? К старому, хорошо известному всем утверждению - *мысли материальны.* Сейчас можно вспомнить о телепатии или телекинезе, или просто о том, что, пожалуй, с каждым из нас когда-нибудь бывало такое, что подумаешь (или скажешь) о чем-нибудь - и тут же это произойдет. Тогда говорят "накаркал", "под руку сказал" и т.п. Еще про "дурной глаз" все слышали, что можно кого-нибудь сглазить. Это тоже все от материальности мыслей. Посмотрел человек на что-то/кого-то, подумал о чем-то плохом (или не подумал - просто посмотрел на тот или иной объект без "черных" мыслей)  - и тут с этим чем-то/кем-то что-то нехорошее происходит.
> У меня частенько такое в жизни происходит))) Правда. 
> 
> Короче, ближе к делу. Психически (ментально, духовно, если хотите) сильные личности, на мой взгляд, могут после смерти оставить после себя некий энергетический сгусток их мыслей, помыслов, стремлений, желаний, который будет блуждать в пространстве.
> ...


 Теория интересная, на счет магнитного поля согласен, но есть логическая ошибка – Если поле материально, а оно материально, то и мысли материальны – в этом предположении нет никакой логической связи.  Это как сказать, что если воду налить в стакан, то вода станет цилиндрической или стеклянной. Поле это поле, это материя. А мысль, это информация, а информация материей не является.  


»как, например, передаются данные через Вай-Фай или Блютус.» - данные передаются, но электрический ток эти данные не хранит... так же и поле, в качестве средства передачи может использоваться, но не хранения.

----------


## Wasted

Мы о бессмертной душе говорим вообще-то)

----------


## y4i

Я это понял.. но Dr.Tiger  хочет объяснить существование души в качестве материального объекта.. типа поле+информация..

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я это понял.. но Dr.Tiger  хочет объяснить существование души в качестве материального объекта.. типа поле+информация..


 Да, верно. 

Я хочу обратить внимание господ на то любопытное обстоятельство, что на разных каждом этапе развития человеческой цивилизации делались различные предположения (допущения), которые *ПОНАЧАЛУ* отвергались поголовным большинством общества как бредовые и не имеющие научного (по меркам актуального на тот момент развития науки) обоснования.
Кто там первый предположил, что Земля круглая? Аристотель, который наблюдал за кораблями в порту? Что ему тогда сказали? Далее. Кто первый выдвинул идею о гелиоцентрической модели Солнечной системы? Что сделали с Джордано Бруно все помнят? А ведь на тот момент 99% общества веровало в то, что Солнце вращается вокруг Земли.

Поэтому не надо меня тут обвинять в невежестве: если мы в данный момент, на данном этапе развития науки не можем что-то НАУЧНО обосновать, это вовсе не означает, что этого нет или не может быть. Теорию (назовем это так), что я описал в своем посте, с которого началось обсуждение, поддерживают некоторые ученые-нейрофизиологи и физики-теоретики, а не какие-нибудь сантехники из ПТУ. 

Я не хотел бы продолжать дискуссию на эту тему, т.к. не являюсь ни нейрофизиологом, ни физиком с *достаточно глубокими* познаниями в этой сфере (равно как и y4i, tempo, June, wasted и др. уважаемые господа, читающие этот топик). Учитывая это обстоятельство (то, что, на мой взгляд, никто из читающих этот топик, не обладает глубокими познаниями в этой сфере), наша дискуссия рискует стать полемикой и скатиться в демагогию с последующим флэймом.
Если господа готовы к такому сценарию, то тогда и я готов: скилл "демагогия" у меня прокачан до 80 лвл, и мне иногда приходится применять его (когда оппонент сам начинает пустопорожнюю полемику).

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Для обьяснения всех, абсолютно всех биологических процессов понятие "души" выглядит иррациональным. Нет в нем строгой научной необходимости, и одновременно можно пришпилить ко всему чему ни попадя. " Не  нужно множить сущее без необходимости". Электрофизиологии и сейчас, в принцине, доступно снять информацию с поверхности голоаы обследуемого, другое дело что пока информативность такой информации крайне низкая. Со временем, вероятно, это будет преодолено. Сохраняется ли информация - да сохраняется. Находясь в звездолете в годах этак в 70 световых от Солнечной системы вполне можео увидеть "вживую" выступление Гитлера на телеэкране. О Душе, как средоточии некого Я говорить бессмысленно, вспомните себя до рождения. Получилось? Хорошо, упростим задачу, вспомните себя через 5-10 минут после рождкния, когда вы уже с широко открытыми глазами созерцали эиот мир. И?

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, подход типа "сначала" ведёт, как правило, к упиранию лбом в стену.
В случае хорошо изученного "сначала" и -> "потом" работает, конечно.
Но в ситуации неопределённости продуктивнее подход типа "смелая лемма". Ну или "безумная", по вкусу  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Пока я писал предыдущее, Dr.Tiger  об=яснил уже )

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Пока я писал предыдущее, Dr.Tiger  об=яснил уже )


 Во, мысли у "дураков" сошлись. В процессе развития науки порой выдвигались прогрессивные, но абсолютно абсурдные, совершенно недопустимые гипотезы типа "а что если?", "а вдруг?" На момент их появления они воспринимались консервативным большинством в штыки. Проходило _каких-то_ 50-100-200 лет, и уже новое большинство считало это нечто совсем обыденным, само собой разумеющимся.
И таких примеров вполне достаточно - достаточно для того, чтобы быть очень осторожным, аккуратным и осмотрительным, оголтело отвергая саму возможность существования души в том или ином понимании.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

tempo,, в любом подходе должен быть смысл. Если смысла нет то и подходить не к чему и несчем.

----------


## Wasted

Ну, в вашей идее ничего революционного нет, я про "биополе" читал ещё школьником в 90-е. Правда, потом эта тема заутихла совсем.
Я пока что более материалист, чем эзотерик, но существование чего-либо, возможно даже целого мира, на субатомном уровне отрицать не могу тоже ввиду нашей неспособности это проверить.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Для обьяснения всех, абсолютно всех биологических процессов понятие "души" выглядит иррациональным.


 Ключевое слово здесь - "выглядит". Я бы добавил сюда еще слово "пока". Т.е. "*пока выглядит*".




> , Электрофизиологии и сейчас, в принцине, доступно снять информацию с поверхности голоаы обследуемого, другое дело что пока информативность такой информации крайне низкая. Со временем, вероятно, это будет преодолено. ,


 В этом даже не приходится сомневаться! Это, знаете ли, как пример с микроскопом. Кажись, Левенгук впервые наблюдал в самодельный микроскоп микроорганизмы из бочки с дождевой водой. Мог он тогда представить, что через 250 лет эти организмы будут рассматривать уже в электронный микроскоп? Вряд ли.




> Хорошо, упростим задачу, вспомните себя через 5-10 минут после рождкния, когда вы уже с широко открытыми глазами созерцали эиот мир. И?


 Не получится, через 5 минут после рождения у человека еще не сформировано сознание. Нормально думать и мыслить он не может.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

$yka, интересную тему tempo поднял. На самом деле, я готов говорить об этом от заката до рассвета))))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

То, есть. Пока, по Вашему же выражению, не начнут формироваться синапсы, связи, ассоциации - он представляет собой какающе-писающе-кушающее слегка безумное средоточие комочка биологическо материи, которое только через время воспитание, условия жизни и генетические особенности внутренней биохимии способно стать Личностью, в любом понимании этого слова. В чем же тогда душа? Т.е. даже если гипотетически представить ее существование, то это достаточно аморфная, безумная  лишенная памяти субстанция. В таком случае этой неизвестной  можно просто пренебречь в уравнении жизни.й

----------


## tempo

> tempo,, в любом подходе должен быть смысл. Если смысла нет то и подходить не к чему и несчем.


 Скажем так, подход, использующий невероятные предположения, подобен туннельному эффекту. Вроде никак нельзя, но вот - можно.
Кстати, без туннельного эффекта наш мир вообще бы не существовал, или был бы ооочень другим.

----------


## Wasted

Мне тоже крайне интересно)
Возможно, если "душа" всё-таки есть, никакого перерождения и не происходит, она появилась с рождением, поэтому мы и не помним ничего "до", а после смерти тела уйдет в самостоятельное плавание. Но есть лишь один способ проверить...

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, некоторые учения чётко разделяют "ум" и "разум".
"Ум" - наживное, инструмент.
"Разум" - тот, кто инструментом управляет.

Здесь есть яркий пример умного человека - June. )_Только_ умного.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> То, есть. Пока, по Вашему же выражению, не начнут формироваться синапсы, связи, ассоциации - он представляет собой какающе-писающе-кушающее слегка безумное средоточие комочка биологическо материи, которое только через время воспитание, условия жизни и генетические особенности внутренней биохимии способно стать Личностью, в любом понимании этого слова. В чем же тогда душа? Т.е. даже если гипотетически представить ее существование, то это достаточно аморфная, безумная  лишенная памяти субстанция. В таком случае этой неизвестной  можно просто пренебречь в уравнении жизни.й


 Сознание формируется задолго до момента "созревания" личности. У меня, например, соску забрали очень и очень рано. Но уже тогда я четко знал и понимал (и помню это спустя 30 (!) с лишним лет), что проклятые родственники-садисты прячут её в "кадобацьке" (коробочке) на дверце холодильника. Ничего с этим поделать я, конечно, не мог, т.к. был замотан с головы до ног в пеленки и лежал в коляске. Мне думается, что с момента формирования сознания все и начинается.

----------


## y4i

> Мне тоже крайне интересно)
> Возможно, если "душа" всё-таки есть, никакого перерождения и не происходит, она появилась с рождением, поэтому мы и не помним ничего "до", а после смерти тела уйдет в самостоятельное плавание. Но есть лишь один способ проверить...


 Всё очень просто - у всего, у чего есть начало, есть и конец.. "душа" это духовная часть человека.. не может эта часть сущетвовать без тела.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ваши доводы отчасти подтверждают мой "мысленный эксперимент". Я бы провел аналогию с ИИ. Без "железа", даже если это и облачное хрвнилище ни одна нейросеть самостоятельно работать не будет, какой бы простой она не казалась. Железо -тело, ПО - биохимия, гормоны, и нейрорегуляция （кстати, большинство биологических процессов функционируют по механизму отрицательной и положительной обратной связи）, и наконец добрались до нейросетей. Они могут быть локальными, т.е. в пределах одного железа и  ассоциированные, когда могут устанавливаться связи, для решения глобальных задач с помошью определенных программ （самый простой пример SETI). Экстраполируясь к человеческим масштабам вероятно корректными примерами могут быть церковь, школа, университет., а в решении общих задач производства, например крупное металлургическое предприятие и т.д. , даже мелкая фирма тоже является блоком системы. Вся эта , такая на первый взгляд, разнородная конструкция направлена на одну цель - воспитание （обучение）*****, дополнение можно вставлять любое, по необходимости. Все осталтные сентенции - банальный человеческий страх перед вечностью, ведь с этой субстанцией он еще никогда не сталкивался в жизни.

----------


## y4i

*банальный человеческий страх перед вечностью, ведь с этой субстанцией он еще никогда не сталкивался в жизни.*

Именно так. "душа" это продукт страха смерти.. человеку легче думать, что смерть еще не конец. А я был одной ногой "там", еле до госпиталя довезли. Ничего там нет, совсем ничего, ни тоннелей ни чертей с котлами. Просто вырезанный кусок жизни, как в видеомонтаже. Была бы душа и функционировала отдельно от тела, наверное этот вырезанный кусок состоял бы из чего-то, но его просто нет.

----------


## tempo

Кино в тему:
Неизбежен ли разум?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niOk-tcN81I

----------


## Daiven

*КсенияБо*
вчера в три часа дня в личку написал вам. а то не понятно пришло ли моё сообщение. вдруг личка закрыта.

----------


## КсенияБо

> *КсенияБо*
> вчера в три часа дня в личку написал вам. а то не понятно пришло ли моё сообщение. вдруг личка закрыта.


 Сообщение от вас одно, пришло сегодня. Предлагаю общение по почте [email protected], если вы не против.

----------


## КсенияБо

Ваши сообщения приходят, только вот теперь я не знаю получаете ли вы мои ответы?

----------


## Daiven

*КсенияБо*
В личке письмо ваше получил, ответил на почту. Тут кстати адрес почты лучше отредактировать с пробелом написать, а то в спам базы может попасть.

----------

